# So they revealed the new iPhone today and...



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2014)

...after it was revealed the iPhone 6 Plus (that's the 5.5 inch one, not the standard one which has lower resolution) has a 1080p display, the editor in chief of TouchArcade says...

"The iPhone 6 Plus will play games in higher resolution than next generation consoles. Think about that for a minute."

I just had to share. Angry Birds in 1080p is _such_ an achievement. 

So what do you think of the new iPhone 6 Plus, anyway, in terms of gaming? Thanks to that Metal thing they've got going on, it really won't be that hard to match last gen's graphics. The real question is whether or not they'll be able to do so at full resolution and, of course, if any of the people actually interested in mobile development would pay enough to make a mobile game look as good as last gen console games.

What do you think? Are we going to see beautiful CryEngine games running at 1080p on the iPhone 6 Plus? Or are we still only going to see stuff like Angry Birds? **


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone who knows... basically anything about phones wouldn't have to think about that.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2014)

Velocity said:


> So what do you think of the new iPhone 6 Plus, anyway, in terms of gaming?
> 
> What do you think? Are we going to see beautiful CryEngine games running at 1080p on the iPhone 6 Plus? Or are we still only going to see stuff like Angry Birds? **



 

Apple couldn't game their way out of a paper bag.

(Whatever the fuck that means)


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't help but feel this is the worst of joke threads.


----------



## Tsunami (Sep 9, 2014)

lol apple is shit,

wot,

yeh.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 9, 2014)

Apple is kakadoodoo.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2014)

My burning hatred for the invention of 1080p as a buzzword knows no bounds.

It's offensive because the people parroting this terminology assume the audience is too fucking stupid to know better.


----------



## Ram (Sep 9, 2014)

This is a real game changer.
The new iPhone will basically make games consoles obsolete.
Apple is truly wonderful. What a great day for us all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2014)

Why did you make this thread Velocity?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2014)

Triple A iPhone 6 Plus exclusives when?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2014)

Velocity on dem bath salts 

But i agree with him, i will definitely enjoy playing League of War in glorious 1080p.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

While we're dissing on mobile gaming, touchscreens are a completely shitty form of input for the vast majority of genres.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2014)

I kick ass in super street fighter on my ipad


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2014)

And the iWatch will be to mobile gaming what the vitality sensor was to Nintendo .


----------



## Nardo6670 (Sep 10, 2014)

Uhh...touch screen controls are far from the big  issue when it comes to gaming on smartphones. They may be crap, but it's not your only form of control for games.  Technology has advanced to the point where you can pair a Dual Shock 3/DS4, or another Bluetooth controller and hook it up via gameklip to your iphone /android device  to play games. Sony is adopting this method with their new smartphone, that will allow you to hook your DS4 controller to  Xperia  for remote play. The set up, which is  better than the Vita own remote play(Hd screen, L2/R2/L3/R3)



Not to mention bluetooth attachable gamepads with  a full controller set. It's an extremely common misconception that smartphones are restricted to only touch screen when it comes to video games, and that no apps or 3rd party accessories have been developed to get around this issue. 

Not to mention the amount of emulators you have at your disposal(PSP emulator, DS emulator, SNES emulator, PS1 emulator, n64 emulator, and more)

The bigger issue are lack of  AAA and other big name games, or even good games developed exclusively  for IOS/Android Platforms. As well as the amount of premium pay to win garbage.   Smartphone/tablet gaming  may have issues, but controls aren't one of them, considering that you have options in hooking controllers to your phone and removing them when you no longer want to play games.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

Nardo6670 said:


> Uhh...touch screen controls are far from the big  issue when it comes to gaming on smartphones. They may be crap, but it's not your only form of control for games.  Technology has advanced to the point where you can pair a Dual Shock 3/DS4, or another Bluetooth controller and hook it up via gameklip to your iphone /android device  to play games.



Oh yeah, that's what I want. Hook a gamepad bigger than my phone to play on a tiny ass screen.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2014)

I can _maybe_ understand pairing a Dualshock 4 with an Xperia Z3 since that phone is Remote Play enabled, since you'll be using the phone to play PS4 games. It's still pretty stupid, though, and the stand you can get to prop your phone on top of the DS4 is awful.

...but pairing a Dualshock 4 to any other kind of phone? _Why?_ 



Khris said:


> Why did you make this thread Velocity?



So we could have meaningful, adult discussion about the device that industry professionals state can outperform current gen consoles. This is clearly a big deal for those of us who just spent hundreds on these consoles that are already outdated.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2014)

>pairing a full sized controller to a phone

Just because it's possible doesn't make it useful.  Why not just get a handheld device?  Tactile reciprocation is pretty helpful for people to play games, especially any kind of fast-paced or action type of game; phones and tablets are good for slower paced emulation, I suppose.

I'll never get the need to have elaborate knock offs of better games on your phone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> So we could have meaningful, adult discussion about the device that industry professionals state can outperform current gen consoles. This is clearly a big deal for those of us who just spent hundreds on these consoles that are already outdated.



Wasn't really expecting an answer but okay 





N-Gage solos anyways


----------



## Nardo6670 (Sep 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I can _maybe_ understand pairing a Dualshock 4 with an Xperia Z3 since that phone is Remote Play enabled, since you'll be using the phone to play PS4 games. It's still pretty stupid, though, and the stand you can get to prop your phone on top of the DS4 is awful.
> 
> ...but pairing a Dualshock 4 to any other kind of phone? _Why?_



It's not really stupid. It's arguably the best set up to play PS4 games. The issue with the Vita in term  of RP is that despite it being portable enough to fit in your pocket, it's unable to *fully * take advantage of remote play. Simply due to 3 things

1. 30 FPS cap

2. Vita's screen isn't HD

3. Doesn't have all the controls of a full controller. A back touchpad is not a good replacement for L2/L3/R2/R3. For some games it may not be an issue or that BIG of a problem , but for others. buttons>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Back touchpad.


I don't think it's awful at , and sony has the right idea.  That, and  you're not really restricted to that particular stand. Plenty of other stands or gameklip type devices that allow you to hook a phone to a controller. 

As far as hooking a DS4 to a phone, well why not?

The DS4 controller is arguably better than the DS3, but either way it's what allows you to play  games on your phone with* full* controls in the first place. It's what allows people to play Monster Hunter Freedom Unite on their IOS device, without being restricted to touch screen only controls. It's what allows someone to play the Bioshock IOS port with full controls. It's what allows you to play San Andreas on your device(San andreas port isn't even on the Vita) without being restricted to touch screen only controls.  If you are able to  customize your controls and use a  quality controller to play any android/ios  games or emulators, then why would that be bad?  Why should said option be  looked on  as a joke? Especially if it works?



If you just want a portable device that has the controls built in while having the android OS, then there is the  Nvidia Shield Portable, which is already  pretty powerful on it's own.





> Just because it's possible doesn't make it useful. Why not just get a handheld device?


Why not both?

Handhelds like the Vita and the 3DS are good for their games, but they still lack the* open source *that an Android device or Jail broken IOS device have. 

A powerful android device+IOS device  have the capability of emulating the PSP, Nintendo DS, PS1, GBA, GBC, GB,N64,  etc in even high resolutions than that of the original device.

Hell with the 3DS you can't even play GBA games, or GB games via cartridge. In that regard, an android/ios  phone/tablet would be useful as you can use a decent controller or attachable gamepad for your options. Instead of having to shell out money for a Nintendo DS or GBA. And some PSP games(like Crises Core and KH BBS) will probably never come to the PSN store, and thus Vita owners will never be able to play them. While they are already possible in being played on phones/tablets.



Sure, Android and IOS may not have the best games exclusively designed for the systems, but in terms of* emulation* they have mass potential as newer phones and tablets come out. As new and stronger android/IOS  phones/tablets come out, games handle much better on devices. Dolphin emulator  is already capable of being emulated on a  Android device such as the Shield tablet


In that regard, hooking a controller to a phone/tablet or using an attachable gamepad won't be useless.  And this isn't even getting into other forms of gaming via Gamestreaming(LimeLight and Splashtop), which allows you to  stream your PC games, and even stream emulators such as PCSX2, PPSSPP, And Dolphin all on your devices. In that case, a DS4 or any other type of good controller works well in that aspect.



Either way though? Phones and Tablets aren't restricted to touchscreen gaming, and there are many different options available that allow you to play android/ios games and emulators on the device. It's far from useless. Whether you want to put that controller in a pocket or a bag is a different story, but it's not insignificant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Velocity on dem bath salts
> 
> But i agree with *him*, i will definitely enjoy playing League of War in glorious 1080p.



her* remember that next time..

and I don't play game on my cellphone.. so I dunno


----------



## Enclave (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> My burning hatred for the invention of 1080p as a buzzword knows no bounds.
> 
> It's offensive because the people parroting this terminology assume the audience is too fucking stupid to know better.



What kills me is that there are people who really don't "get" resolution at all.  They seem to think that it's something that a device is capable of or not.  They don't understand why one game may be 1080p and another isn't.  It's not because that 1080p game managed to get more magic out of the system than the other, it's that the other game often will have more going on, something else eating up that processing power than just the resolution.

People shouldn't be allowed to talk about the resolution of a game unless they actually understand how it works.


----------

